# Lift Tickets



## gnipgnop (Jan 10, 2010)

DD and family are going to Steamboat Springs, Co to ski at the end of January.  (2 adults and 2 teens).  Does anyone know where they might get a price break on some lift tickets?  They have to rent a car and prices are really high and it is cutting into their spend money.  Any information and help would be so appreciated.  Thanks out there to all helpful Tuggers!


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 11, 2010)

I am currently in Steamboat -- I have a season pass for Copper Mountain / Winter Park, and that included 6 days at Steamboat so I am set.  However, some friends that were going to join me for a few days looked for any kind of discount tickets and found absolutely nothing.  The only price break is when you buy a 6+ day ticket -- it drops from $95/day to $92/day for adults.  Oooh. Aaah.    Teens aren't that much less at $79/day.

Sorry for the bad news...

Kurt


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 12, 2010)

YIKES!!!


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 12, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> The only price break is when you buy a 6+ day ticket -- it drops from $95/day to $92/day for adults.  Oooh. Aaah.    Teens aren't that much less at $79/day.
> Kurt



The $3/day savings isn't worth it unless you are a die-hard, avid skier who can handle all conditions and ski daily without a day or two away from the slopes during a ski week.

Your DD & family might enjoy a day away at the Hot Springs not far from Steamboat.


----------



## wcfr1 (Jan 13, 2010)

Check ebay.


----------



## Judy (Jan 15, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> DD and family are going to Steamboat Springs, Co to ski at the end of January.  (2 adults and 2 teens).  Does anyone know where they might get a price break on some lift tickets?


Sadly, most of the price breaks go to people who buy lodging packages.  There are also discounts for military.



> They have to rent a car and prices are really high and it is cutting into their spend money.


 Unless they are staying in out-of-the-way lodgings, renting a car might not be necessary.  Taxis from the Hayden airport are reasonable www.alpinetaxi.com  and        www.stormmountainexpress.com   Alpine Taxi and Storm Mountain Express also run between the Denver airport to Steamboat Springs, but of course the price is higher.

Most of the timeshare resorts that are not located slopeside, are either on the free bus route http://steamboatsprings.net/sites/default/files/2009/11/18/SST Local Schedule Winter 2009 - 2010.pdf
or run shuttles.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 15, 2010)

I agree that renting a car is not necessary once you are in Steamboat.  I just got back from a week there (I drove), and I think I only used my car once while there, and I could have avoided that by using the public transportation if I had wanted.

As for skiing with a family of four, it is an expensive vacation -- no doubt about it.  Are they set on going to Steamboat?  That is a top-tier ski resort and the prices reflect that.  It is just as expensive as Aspen or Vail.  You can get deals at some of the smaller resorts in the state, which may be a better option for a family on a budget.

Kurt


----------



## gnipgnop (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the advice good friends.  We arranged for an exchange for them into a resort right in Steamboat.  But they have to drive from Denver which I understand is a 3/4 hour drive depending on weather.  Since this is their first trip they thought a car might be a good way to see some of the area.  They were able to rent a SUV (mid size) from Enterprise that will cost around $400.00.  That's a little better than some that I saw earlier.   They love to ski but they will not be able to ski for 6 days.  Maybe two or three at the most.

Is anyone there now?????  How are the roads and what are ski conditions like?  Any problems???  I know, I sound like a typical mother BUT, well you know how it is!


----------



## cirkus (Jan 17, 2010)

According to Google maps, Steamboat Springs is about 3.5 hours from Denver.
Bill


----------



## Judy (Jan 18, 2010)

gnipgnop said:


> But they have to drive from Denver which I understand is a 3/4 hour drive depending on weather.  Since this is their first trip they thought a car might be a good way to see some of the area.  They were able to rent a SUV (mid size) from Enterprise that will cost around $400.00.  That's a little better than some that I saw earlier.


Are they flying into Denver, or do they live there?  The drive from DEN is at least 3 1/2 hours.  If they are flying in, it might be less expensive to take Alpine Taxi or Storm Mountain Express, but with 4 people, maybe not.  Another possibility is to rent a car just for the trips to/from DEN, but not keep it for the whole week.



> They love to ski but they will not be able to ski for 6 days.  Maybe two or three at the most.


  Multi-day tickets don't provide a discount unless they are for at least 6 days.  Depending upon the ages of the "teenagers" they can qualify for the 13-17 rate or the 12 and under "kids ski  free" for any number of days.



> Is anyone there now?????  How are the roads and what are ski conditions like?  Any problems???  I know, I sound like a typical mother BUT, well you know how it is!


 The roads are fine right now, but its supposed to snow tonight and tomorrow.  We haven't had a storm for a while and the snow pack is down to 33 inches with rocks, dirt, and shrubs coming out in many places.  IMHO, unless we get a lot of snow before they get here, it would be more cost-effective for them to rent skis (with damage insurance) in Steamboat than to pay the airline to transport their own skis and then to have to pay for base repair afterward.


----------



## janej (Jan 19, 2010)

Judy,

We are going to Breckenridge next weekend.  Would you say the ski condition there is the same as Steamboat?  We have Continental visa card that supposed to give us first bag free per passenger.  We plan to bring our skis/snowboards.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Judy (Jan 19, 2010)

janej said:


> Judy,
> We are going to Breckenridge next weekend.  Would you say the ski condition there is the same as Steamboat?  We have Continental visa card that supposed to give us first bag free per passenger.  We plan to bring our skis/snowboards.
> Thanks,
> Jane



Most of the ski areas in Colorado are having less than wonderful snowfall this winter so far.  But it should be snowing in Breckenridge right now.  There are several storms expected.  The last time I was skiing in Breckenridge was several years ago when they had lots of snow.  I can't really tell you how the conditions are now.

It's snowing in Steamboat


----------



## mattman27 (Jan 20, 2010)

Breckenridge has OK (at best conditions). Steamboat is about the same. Mind you, when I say OK conditions I am now a Coloradan and anything under about 45 inch base is not good anymore. However, when I used to live in Connecticut, 36 inch base was nearly the best stuff of the season. Breck and Steamboat have about 90-95% of there terrain open but, there isn't much powder right now. 

The Southwestern Colorado resorts have been getting absolutely slammed all year and are going to get 3-5 feet this week alone. If you have the opportunity to go to Telluride or Durango this is a great option. Maybe even Wolf Creek. 

If you want to check the latest weather for most resorts in Colorado here is a GREAT website. You can change the location at the top. 

Enjoy

http://www.snowforecast.com/Steamboat

If you look at Breck, they are looking at snow in the 1 foot range this weekend.


----------



## janej (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow, 1 ft of snow, that is plenty for our trip.  I am just a little nervous about the altitude.  We only have three days to ski.  

I am going to find out more about the resorts you mentioned.  Is it easy to get there?  We have school age kids.  The only time we get to go ski is the 4 day weekend at the end of January.  It is not practical if we need to spend too much time getting there.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 21, 2010)

janej said:


> Judy,
> 
> We have Continental visa card that supposed to give us first bag free per passenger.  We plan to bring our skis/snowboards. Jane



Yes, you will have a free checked bag, but is it per passenger or per cardholder?

Anyhow, we avoid mega-baggage fees on our week long ski trips by checking 2 sets of skis in one double bag, and a duffle bag with our clothes.  Then in our carryons we have our boots + whatever else fits and our 1 personal item each.

Thank goodness for timeshares with washers & dryers!


----------



## janej (Jan 21, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> Yes, you will have a free checked bag, but is it per passenger or per cardholder?
> 
> Anyhow, we avoid mega-baggage fees on our week long ski trips by checking 2 sets of skis in one double bag, and a duffle bag with our clothes.  Then in our carryons we have our boots + whatever else fits and our 1 personal item each.
> 
> Thank goodness for timeshares with washers & dryers!



The continental web site says one free bag for primary card holder.  But we just got a second card and the paperwork that came with it clearly says one free bag per passenger on the same reservation.  I am going to do my best to pack light.  But we will have at least one double ski bag, one double snowboards bag and one duffle bag to check in.  I wonder if I should call.  But I think it would not make too much difference.  I will bring the paper that we got with the new card.


----------



## Judy (Jan 22, 2010)

janej said:


> The continental web site says one free bag for primary card holder.  But we just got a second card and the paperwork that came with it clearly says one free bag per passenger on the same reservation.  I am going to do my best to pack light.  But we will have at least one double ski bag, one double snowboards bag and one duffle bag to check in.  I wonder if I should call.  But I think it would not make too much difference.  I will bring the paper that we got with the new card.


Yes, it's definitely a good idea to take the paperwork to the airport.  In my experience, many check-in clerks are unsure of exceptions to baggage fees and tend to go by "when in doubt, charge more"


----------



## Judy (Jan 24, 2010)

Steamboat got 8 inches last night and it's still snowing


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jan 25, 2010)

Judy said:


> Steamboat got 8 inches last night and it's still snowing



Hopefully, the snow is hitting Crested Butte- we'll be there next month!


----------

